# dev-qt/ qtwebengine binary package

## saverik

Salve,  visto il tempo infinitonecessario  per compilare dev-qt/qtwebengine mi chiedevo se non potessimo scambiarci il binario gia compilato da qualcuno e posto qui.

Credete si possa fare?

Se ho scritto qualche c...ata non tenetene conto please!!!!!!!!  :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed: 

( e sto usando il mio ryzen5600x e 32gb di ram)!!!!!!!!!!

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Purtroppo bisognerebbe compilarlo con cfags generice e fare in modo che tutti abbiano le stesse use flag attivate inoltre bisognerebbe vedere chi è nel ramo stable o unstable (al momento non è un problema perché esiste solo una version), e non dimeticare di attivare la use flag bindist per non incappare in problemi di licenza.

Come vedi le variabili sono molte, sia chiaro non insormontabili, ma ci vuole un po' di lavoro.

----------

## saverik

 :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked: 

mi toccherà aspettare tempi eterni allora..

L'unico modo e' non farla aggiornare da emerge... 

Quindi andiamo di package.use?

----------

## sabayonino

Giusto per ...

Rispettando l'architettura e profilo indicato :

https://dilfridge.blogspot.com/2021/09/experimental-binary-gentoo-package.html

 *Quote:*   

> You can pick a different mirror according to your preferences (but also see the remarks below). Then, edit /etc/portage/make.conf, and add the following EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS (in addition to flags that you might already have there):
> 
> EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="--binpkg-respect-use=y --getbinpkg=y"
> 
> And that's it. Your next update should download the package index and use binary packages whenever the versions and use-flag settings match. Everything else is compiled as usual.

 

----------

## saverik

 :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

sembra veramente interessante..

non ho capito però come funziona per gli altri pacchetti.

Come si fa a scegliere quali pacchetti compilare e quali usare i binpkg?

Mi spiego meglio:sono compilati tutti ipacchetti o solo quelli grandi??

altra domanda: una volta installato il pacchetto binario bisogna riemergerlo per fargli compilare con le use che mancano?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Puoi usarlo anche solo per un pacchetto con il comando

```
PORTAGE_BINHOST="https://gentoo.osuosl.org/experimental/amd64/binpkg/default/linux/17.1/x86-64/" emerge  --binpkg-respect-use=y --getbinpkg=y -K1 qtwebengine
```

però devi controllare quali use flag utilizza il pacchetto binario.

----------

